# if_zyd list usb adapters



## Bormental (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello, why in the driver if_zyd the mode of a point access hostap is not realised? Whether there is a driver for freebsd under these adapters with such mode? Or it is planned to realise in the future it?


----------



## Bormental (Aug 20, 2009)

It is difficult, what have not completed at once the such? Under windows mast die have made... Now to throw out adapters? it is a pity


----------



## Bormental (Aug 21, 2009)

edit if_zyd drivers
        /* set device capabilities */
        ic->ic_caps =
                  IEEE80211_C_STA               /* station mode */
                | IEEE80211_C_MONITOR           /* monitor mode */
+           | IEEE80211_C_IBSS          /* IBSS mode supported */
+           | IEEE80211_C_HOSTAP         /* HostAp mode supported */


----------



## Bormental (Aug 22, 2009)

How to change capacity of a signal on zyd the adapter?


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

had the same problem with the temperature probe for Nagios - you must edit the device properties manually (check with the manufacturer if not open source, most "interesting" devices have NetBSD support)


----------

